# Google News, YouTube blocked in China amid Tibet riots



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The Chinese government appears to have taken a page out of Myanmar's playbook by blocking some Internet access amid rioting in Tibet in which as many as 80 people have already killed, according to the Tibetan government in exile.

China has blocked access to Google News and YouTube in an apparent attempt to stop the spread of video footage related to the rioting in several cities in Tibet, including the capital Lhasa. Demonstrations in the city started on March 10, a day commemorating the anniversary of a 1959 uprising against Chinese rule after which the spiritual leader of the country, the Dalai Lama, fled to India.

China has said the Dalai Lama is to blame for rioting in the country and puts the civilian death toll at 13, while adding that police and security forces have also suffered casualties.

The Dalai Lama has denied involvement in the rioting, and said he has "no such power to stop it," in a video of a recent news conference posted on his Web site.


http://www.computerworld.com/action...cleBasic&articleId=9068898&source=rss_topic17


----------

